# Kigs



## brown1106 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ordered kigs last week. I know taking big chance but when I get them, how is best way to test to see if it is real stuff?


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

Pfm has a post up here. Might be a sticky comparing all types of growth and how he tested, but all the kigs he pinned were fake I believe.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

Probably fake but hit up a privatemdlabs and get a GH serum test.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2012)

good luck on this one man.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

There are only a few legit GH sources as far as I'm aware.

the rest are either totally bogus, underdosed, something entirely different, or................

Good luck!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 30, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> Ordered kigs last week. I know taking big chance but when I get them, how is best way to test to see if it is real stuff?



You ordered fake GH. Waste money on a test if you like.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 30, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> Ordered kigs last week. *I know taking big chance* but when I get them, how is best way to test to see if it is real stuff?



You can't complain and only blame yourself, there are no real Kigs anymore as far as I know and trust me I have come to learn my GH!


----------



## PFM (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been posting and making threads on Kigs for 6 months on several boards. 3 bloods tests on 3 kigs brands all 100% bunk.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

Shoulda asked first, or at least read a thread or two..


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

PFM said:


> I've been posting and making threads on Kigs for 6 months on several boards. 3 bloods tests on 3 kigs brands all 100% bunk.



pissed me off.  found a real legit source for some GH, purchased 1000iu's, and then I was informed that they do not ship to the usa.  secure mail forwarding was going to run fifty cents per IU.  My partner wanted to use some friends in the phillipines.  Unfortunately, months later, it is STILL sitting in the phillipines.  

(he was good enough to return my cash since the suggestion for amature middle men was his idea.)

getting legit GH is a bitch!


----------



## DF (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry bro as others have said they are probably poop.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 30, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> Ordered kigs last week. I know taking big chance but when I get them, how is best way to test to see if it is real stuff?



Mix it with your bac water and test on a pregnancy test. If positive you sir have hcg and if neg then that leaves a blood test for igf levels. If its not fake , which most likely it is 100% bunk, then you got lucky. Next time go with Rips or hyges man and save yourself the headache


----------



## brown1106 (Oct 30, 2012)

I took a chance I know. A friend at the gym has been ordering from this guy and swears it is real. I haven't paid him anything and won't until I get proof they are real. He showed me his labs which only included igf levels. I don't have a source for rips or I would have definately ordered them. I have read alot of threads here and know the majority gives great advise on what to avoid but I thought that since I didn't have to pay until I verify the validity, what do I have to lose. You guys on here are great and I value your opinions. Not like the other site that hates newbies. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 30, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Mix it with your bac water and test on a pregnancy test. If positive you sir have hcg and if neg then that leaves a blood test for igf levels. If its not fake , which most likely it is 100% bunk, then you got lucky. Next time go with Rips or hyges man and save yourself the headache



the kicker on that is most legit hcg sells for more then the cost of the bunk kigs lol per 10 vials


----------



## IronCore (Oct 30, 2012)

The kigs aren't necessarily fake... just SEVERELY  underdosed... I have seen lab analysis on them and they come back like 2.2 iu or something stupid low... to say they are fake is incorrect... BUNK is a good term... but under dosed is the most accurate... a year or so ago Kigs were the best bang for the buck and then BOOM... SHIT!

All in all... just say NO!


----------



## Tim (Nov 3, 2012)

I did a run of kings and did not see much reaction. So where are the legit and affordable hgh sources.  Rips btw are a highly faked hgh brand but I got lucky on one run


----------



## DF (Nov 3, 2012)

Tim said:


> I did a run of kings and did not see much reaction. So where are the legit and affordable hgh sources.  Rips btw are a highly faked hgh brand but I got lucky on one run



First time I've heard of rips being highly faked.  We have had bros test them & have yet to see bunk rips.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 3, 2012)

Tim said:


> I did a run of kings and did not see much reaction. So where are the legit and affordable hgh sources.  Rips btw are a highly faked hgh brand but I got lucky on one run



No they are not and the fact of the matter is and I had to tell Zeek this also because he stated fake Rip's a few times but the fact is Riptropin has never been faked it is one of 3 brand's that haven't been faked, Riptropin, Novotropin and Elitropin all the rest have and the biggest faked is Hygen's I say this because real Hygen's are still out there and real Kig's are no longer made Kig's are the new Jintropin and product no longer made but sold as if they are and fake.

How the hell can people still list and insist they have Jintropin straight from the factory when the factory got shut down years ago!

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/4968-Growth-Hormone-(serum)-Novotropin-HGH


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 4, 2012)

Tim said:


> I did a run of kings and did not see much reaction. So where are the legit and affordable hgh sources.  Rips btw are a highly faked hgh brand but I got lucky on one run



Yeah bro, I have never seen negative test results on rips. In fact , they are the only brand of HGH that people will scoop up no questions asked because everyone knows they are legit. They only come from two people. And if you happened to get fake rips....then someone probably sold u generic blue tops with rip labels. Rips have a DNA like image on their blue top.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 28, 2012)

i did a kit of kigs and all it did was make me hungry. waste of money on 3 kits. Running rips now much better results.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lab test on kigs today show they are pure shit. No hgh at all in it... Makes twice now I've been screwed.. 0 for two. Not a good start but I will push forward. Thanx for the heads up on the kigs and the lab test guys.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 28, 2012)

If you do some digging around you can find a source for rips. I just would not make the mistake of asking. I am new here and these guys are serious about the rules. Its not rocket science I am a 40 year old father of 3 without to many computer skills and I found a place in a few days once I really started looking.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thx Steeler, I wouldn't ask for a source, I respect this site too much for that. I will eventually be able to read between the lines,  and find someone. Just part of building the trust. I've read about everything in the hgh forum and am learning but haven't picked up on anyone yet. I will though. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 28, 2012)

Steelers, have you received your rips? Have you started them?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> Steelers, have you received your rips? Have you started them?



yea man just about done with my first kit. Make sure you drink enough water, seams like if i dont, then i get puffy and retain water. Then when i drink a litle extra water it goes away.


On a side note. You do know underdog was a crime fighting cop dog right????
You avi makes me nervous


----------

